# where do pigeons go to roost at night?



## badbird

i searched, but didn't find what i was looking for.

there is a flock by a hot dog stand near my house.... maybe about 60 or 70 pigeons that roost on the ground in hopes of a tasty morsel during the day... they also sit on ledges on a building. i can see on the rooftops that they are not there at dusk/dark. . . .but for so very many pigeons i always wondered where they might be going at night. i dont ever really see them in trees. . . .


----------



## Garye

I've seen them nestle up in store sign letters and the reason why I know this is because the lights from the store just give you enough light to see their dark shapes all bunched up in the letters or ledges above the lights. I'm beginning to think they also sleep on the building roofs and possibly the parking lot lights. I've come by their favorite roosting spots in the day time (which is usually on top of the building roofs or parking lot lights) and as it turns to dark, I don't see them moving from the spots. If they are sleeping on the parking lot lights, it must be pretty uncomfortable what with all the wind and rain we've been having here. But pigeons are stuborn birds.


----------



## Victor

*Speaking of trees,*

I have ben eyeballing pigeons, particularly the last couple of years, and now that I think about it, ya know I have yet to see a pigeon on a TREE! When Tooter is outdoors he chooses to stay near the back porch near his cages, or the cages and carriers I keep outside for future rescues. He will explore the roof and forge, but despite all the big trees I have, it is taboo for him too.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Badbird and Garye,

I think it all depends on their environment, what is available, and what they need to protect themselves from. In more of an urban environment, they'll find shelter in the freeway bridges, suspended ramps and overpasses. If you're familiar w/the kind of awnings that have a double walled section above the entryway, with the street number of the building on it, they will go inside the awning walls and nest there. The little double wall section rises from the main awning and returns to the building itself, where it meets the building it is open, so they go inside there. In SF, where some of the buildings are close together w/two by fours on the side/flat separating the buildings, the pigeons will walk on the 2x4 a few yards in, between the buildings and sleep/nest there. Another favorite would be roofs that have equipment or housings on top. They will hang out on the roof under equipment, hidden from ariel view. Or if equipment has an actual housing, they will sneak inside there for shelter. They also love ornate trim that also provides some shelter. Fire escapes, lightwells, all places I've found them hanging out, including window ledges with flower pots. They seem to really enjoy those flower pots! Anyway, look around for good hiding spots, and you'll find the pijies

fp


----------



## Snow White

*A place deep and dark.*

When my pij used to stay outside, she loved going into the garage. At night she'd fly up above the service door to a small area (about the size of a 2X4) and squish herself in. Then, she'd become like a statue. In her cage, she likes to "roost" on the ledge we improvised from a piece of a hamster cage set-up. You guys are right. They just seem to disappear at night.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Around by me, we have many office building complexes and some outdoor malls that have several storied, open aired, parking garages. I've noticed many nests on the ledges of the parking garages.

Linda


----------



## Garye

The sign for Bob's stores is a favorite spot. There's just enough room on the ledge of the sign for them to squeeze in and nestle in from the rain. Personally if I were a pigeon, I'd pick a tree but they don't seem to like trees very much. I don't know if that's where hawks hang out or not. Maybe that's why they don't like trees. But I think the ones around here also like the roofs of store buildings and must hang out near the equipment on top. It must form some kind of barrier against the elements for them.

But I have seen pigeons on very windy and rainy days and days when it was snowing where they were up there on those parkinglot lights just hanging on. I mean, I'm talking pouring rain and blizzard weather and they're up there on those parkinglot lights. I don't know how they do it. But I guess they're always on the lookout for food.


----------



## feralpigeon

Garye said:


> The sign for Bob's stores is a favorite spot. There's just enough room on the ledge of the sign for them to squeeze in and nestle in from the rain. Personally if I were a pigeon, I'd pick a tree but they don't seem to like trees very much. I don't know if that's where hawks hang out or not. Maybe that's why they don't like trees. But I think the ones around here also like the roofs of store buildings and must hang out near the equipment on top. It must form some kind of barrier against the elements for them.
> 
> But I have seen pigeons on very windy and rainy days and days when it was snowing where they were up there on those parkinglot lights just hanging on. I mean, I'm talking pouring rain and blizzard weather and they're up there on those parkinglot lights. I don't know how they do it. But I guess they're always on the lookout for food.


Hi Garye, 

I'm wondering if there is some warmth that they get from being on the parking lot light or a sign that is lit. They certainly get some warmth from some of the roof equipment. As for trees, could be as you say that they are more apt to run into one form of predator or another.

fp


----------



## kittypaws

*They are there*

Hi, just commenting on where do pigeons roost etc at night - I am always looking up at ledges of buildings and indeed on lights ( I think it does warm them up so) and you can see those little dark shapes huddled there. When I've pointed them out to friends they say " Oh I would have never noticed them if you hadn't said so". people don't really look do they? The little splatters of poop on the pavement under a favourite roost is a good giveaway too.

When I find sick or injured ones, people are always saying to me " How do you find them - I never see any" and I just say its because I walk around with my eyes open. I mean I am always looking I guess - for pigeons as there are lots around and also for other birds, waterbirds, foxes, squirrells etc - I just have a good look everywhere, everyday in my usual life, for a creature in distress.

When I saw my pigeon with the fishing line around his feet, I noticed he was the only one sat square down - there were lots of other people there and they probably saw him ( but maybe they didn't) , because he did look so forlorn and sorry for himself, but then again they don't really want to help do they? That's the difference. People like us go the extra mile to rescue these poor babies. There is no way I could pass a sick or injured pigeon or other creature and not do something to help it. I could never live with myself afterwards.

Pigeons don't like trees much - only wood pigeons - they like ledges as it goes back to their ancestral days of being rock doves and living on rock ledges.

I love it when I can see them all huddled up in a roost specially a pair all cuddled into each other - it's a worry when it so cold sometimes, but hey they are always about the next morning, pecking and sifting the pavements for a snack.

God bless them all.

Tania


----------



## Victor

kittypaws said:


> Pigeons don't like trees much - only wood pigeons - they like ledges as it goes back to their ancestral days of being rock doves and living on rock ledges.
> 
> 
> 
> Tania


Hello Tania, The ancestral explanation explains my question.Interesting. That makes sense!


----------



## KIPPY

In Arizona they like to hang out in overgrown palmtrees. I use to have 18 of them in my backyard.


----------



## badbird

i remember often times i'd be in downtown chicago and i'd see a pigeon or two swoop down into the stairs leading into the subway... to the area where you buy passes, and then down the stairs again to where the train platforms are. they'd go down in the tracks looking for food or on the platform itself hoping some one would drop a crumb. it does stay a bit warmer down there in the winter.


----------



## TitanicWreck

They are good at hiding, thats for sure..
When I take the subway and bus home at night, I see the pigeons resting on the ceiling beams inside the bus depot-There are several visible nests and hatchings there, as I can hear thier chirping...On cold nights they puff themselves out into the shape of baseballs...
But one pigeon made her nest on a diaganal beam that was close to the ground, and the maitence worker took is broomstick and destroyed the nest..I could have flattened him!

Awhile back I mentioned here a 100 year old bridge was taken down, and scores of pigeons that have lived on the bridge continued to sleep at the same location- though now a vacant parking lot- it was odd to see, at midenight, dozens of pigeons huddled together in the open. Eventually they figured out the bridge wasnt coming back, and took up residence on local building ledges..

TCS


----------



## badbird

there used to be birds roosting/nesting in the beams of the ceiling of the train stop near me but they allowed baby birds to grow up and then they cleaned it out when they left and they put up metal grating up there to keep the birds out. . . .cuz the birds were pooping on passengers waiting for trains and as cute as pigeons are nobody likes to bee pooed on. i did enjoy looking up there to see the babies grow each day and then for a couple weeks they were old enough to move around on their own but they pretty much stayed on the train platform.


----------

